# Comberton Clancy - is it true? :-(



## irishcob (13 July 2013)

Just heard a rumour that the lovely Comberton Clancy has been put to sleep?  How dreadful if it's true, and my thoughts to the owners and connections.  

He was such a stunning horse RIP


----------



## PoppyAnderson (13 July 2013)

http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/167911/rip-comberton-clancy


----------



## aimsymc (13 July 2013)

Very sad, seen it on facebook last night. What a horse he was!! RIP Clancy xx


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (15 July 2013)

Very sad. Not sure I understand why he's been put down due to recurring lameness if he won a class a few weeks ago? Forgive me for being thick and all that!! Does anyone know what was actually wrong with him?


----------



## Mithras (15 July 2013)

Gosh how sad and how sudden.  HHO news reports so often seem to have reports of show horses dieing at a relatively young age.


----------



## miss_c (15 July 2013)

Very very sad.    Thoughts with all his contacts, what a stunning animal Clancy was, and fully deserving of a place in showing history.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (15 July 2013)

Have to admit he's one of the only show horses that I was truly in awe of. Utterly gorgeous!!


----------



## Lolo (15 July 2013)

carolineb said:



			Very sad. Not sure I understand why he's been put down due to recurring lameness if he won a class a few weeks ago? Forgive me for being thick and all that!! Does anyone know what was actually wrong with him?
		
Click to expand...

Problems causing lameness are often fixable for periods of time, so arthritic changes resulting in hock injections or navicular being managed with careful shoeing. But eventually, the problems become harder than the solutions, or something happens that means the cumulative problems are too big and you have to make a really hard decision. 

RIP Comberton Clancy.


----------



## Mithras (15 July 2013)

Lolo said:



			Problems causing lameness are often fixable for periods of time, so arthritic changes resulting in hock injections or navicular being managed with careful shoeing. But eventually, the problems become harder than the solutions, or something happens that means the cumulative problems are too big and you have to make a really hard decision. 

RIP Comberton Clancy.
		
Click to expand...

You would have thought that a horse which could stand champion in a ridden class two weeks earlier and was only 10 would have merited a summer in the field at least, never mind a couple of years retirement.

Of course that might affect any insurance payout.


----------



## Dizzydancer (15 July 2013)

I know a few show horses- they often don't cope well with no work and constant turn out- so maybe it wasn't possible to do that and the kindest thing was pts.


----------



## Rebels (15 July 2013)

I know his owner, she is the type to really try with a horse, not a decision taken lightly. Also bear in mind other posts about horses injured in several limbs who the insurance won't pay out on as its field sound so to cite insurance is extremely judgemental unless you know the full details of the case?


----------



## Auslander (15 July 2013)

Bearing in mind that his owners use this forum, I would respectfully suggest that people remember him for the lovely horse he was, and refrain from making nasty comments about their decision to let him go. It would be beyond cruel to twist the knife by voicing unasked for opinions when they have just lost their horse.


----------



## twobearsarthur (15 July 2013)

A beautiful horse and a legend in the show ring.
My thoughts to all connected to him.


----------



## zigzag (15 July 2013)

Auslander said:



			Bearing in mind that his owners use this forum, I would respectfully suggest that people remember him for the lovely horse he was, and refrain from making nasty comments about their decision to let him go. It would be beyond cruel to twist the knife by voicing unasked for opinions when they have just lost their horse.
		
Click to expand...

So because they are members of this forum , people can't comment on the fact that he was PTS 2 weeks after a big show?


----------



## PC Steele (15 July 2013)

zigzag said:



			So because they are members of this forum , people can't comment on the fact that he was PTS 2 weeks after a big show?
		
Click to expand...

Of course people can but I'm sure it was a very difficult decision so a bit of respect wouldn't go amiss. I've just had my horse put down and it was he worst thing I have done in my life!!! These people need support not criticism


----------



## aimsymc (15 July 2013)

2 weeks after a big show or not, I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision nor made lightly!!


----------



## Auslander (15 July 2013)

zigzag said:



			So because they are members of this forum , people can't comment on the fact that he was PTS 2 weeks after a big show?
		
Click to expand...

No-one knows the story, it's no-ones business but theirs,and if you think its ok to speculate and make nasty comments based on absolutely no knowledge of the situation - on a forum where the presumably devastated owners may read it -then I'm pretty shocked by your attitude.


----------



## WelshD (15 July 2013)

Crikey have some tact!

Everyone associated with that horse loved him dearly and any decision would have been heart wrenchingly difficult 

RIP to a beautiful horse


----------



## zigzag (15 July 2013)

Auslander said:



			No-one knows the story, it's no-ones business but theirs,and if you think its ok to speculate and make nasty comments based on absolutely no knowledge of the situation - on a forum where the presumably devastated owners may read it -then I'm pretty shocked by your attitude.
		
Click to expand...

No I don't think its nice to make nasty comments, but people will wonder why it was done so soon after a big win.  But the way you worded it, no one can comment because the owners are members here? Yet knowing this forum as I do if a person wasn't a member here they would be torn to pieces and nothing would be said


----------



## PC Steele (15 July 2013)

With friends like zigzag who needs enemies!!!!!


----------



## zigzag (15 July 2013)

PC Steele said:



			With friends like zigzag who needs enemies!!!!!

Click to expand...

Pardon? I never said anything nasty about the horse being PTS, I commented on the post where someone else jumped on smeone for wondering why he was PTS


----------



## Lolo (15 July 2013)

Mithras said:



			You would have thought that a horse which could stand champion in a ridden class two weeks earlier and was only 10 would have merited a summer in the field at least, never mind a couple of years retirement.

Of course that might affect any insurance payout.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes that's just not possible for a horse. My old boy went XC one weekend, and the next was crippled lame. We did try and do one last summer of sun in the field, and I regret that hugely as he hated it and became very depressed. Some horses don't retire well, especially the big showmen types who like the parties- they see the lorry go without them and just shrink. 

It sounds like I am humanising them too much, but my boy was so upset when the lorry went without him. Not in a 'I want my friend' way (he still had companions) but he just shrank into himself and stood in the field away from everyone. It was heartbreaking. 

You cannot judge until you have the horse and the horse's full medical and personal history in front of you. So please don't.


----------



## Rebels (15 July 2013)

I didn't know the owners were on here. I agree with Auslander, why does everyone jump to the worst scenario ie insurance money? Simply saying, oh, I wondered what happened, it wasn't long since he won is a lot more civil than insinuating it was an insurance money job which is what Mithras did.


----------



## Auslander (15 July 2013)

zigzag said:



			No I don't think its nice to make nasty comments, but people will wonder why it was done so soon after a big win.  But the way you worded it, no one can comment because the owners are members here? Yet knowing this forum as I do if a person wasn't a member here they would be torn to pieces and nothing would be said
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree with people being ripped into when they aren't here to defend themselves either.

On this occasion, I particularly don't like the thought that his owners could log on here and see a load of spiteful comments about their decision to say goodbye to their horse. So Yes - I don't think anyone should comment, knowing that the post may be seen by the owners. It's called respect.


----------



## zigzag (15 July 2013)

Auslander said:



			I don't agree with people being ripped into when they aren't here to defend themselves either.

On this occasion, I particularly don't like the thought that his owners could log on here and see a load of spiteful comments about their decision to say goodbye to their horse. So Yes - I don't think anyone should comment, knowing that the post may be seen by the owners.* It's called respect.*

Click to expand...

And sadly that's what some people don't have, and people will always make comments,

Very sad and hard decision the owners had to make, one I had to make several times, and one I'm currently have to make in the next week.


----------



## Mithras (15 July 2013)

Rebels said:



			I didn't know the owners were on here. I agree with Auslander, why does everyone jump to the worst scenario ie insurance money? Simply saying, oh, I wondered what happened, it wasn't long since he won is a lot more civil than insinuating it was an insurance money job which is what Mithras did.
		
Click to expand...

Did I really?  That's interesting...

Showing is in the public domain.  Those involved presumably enjoy the public acclaim that comes from competing in front of members of the public, and in owning a famous horse.  Therefore it is inevitable that fans of the horse will wonder how he was able to compete and win two weeks before either (a) developing such a serious condition that he had to be pts or (b) compete with such a condition.  Presumably the condition rapidly deteriorated or he had an accident.  Perhaps we will never find out as the owners wish to keep it private.

I also own competition horses, it is not a sphere limited to a select few.  Turning away horses to rest from competition is perfectly normal, at least it is if you give them a varied life and condition them to turnout.  Many show horses are turned out, and while there may be a few that genuinely cannot be, often all that is needed is a period of adjustment, or adaptation of existing facilities.  I am sure the owners would have given him longer than a fortnight so can only assume there was some horrendous deterioration in the condition as no-one could possibly bear to pts such a beautiful, young creature without exploring every possible avenue.


----------



## SO1 (15 July 2013)

Sometimes things are reported in ways that can lead to people making assumptions, though I do agree the way it was reported in H&H news it does make it sound like the horse was sound enough to win a championship and then two weeks later in such a bad way that it has had to be PTS and that has happened very quickly; which normally means an accident, rather than a long term degenerative condition.

I suppose the lameness could have been over the last two weeks since the championship and when diagnosed it could turned out to be a tumour or something really horrible like that.

The owners must be sad to have lost a top horse and it must have been a difficult decision for them to have make, made worse by being in the public eye where reporting does not give the full story.


----------



## Highlands (15 July 2013)

Really sad, beautiful animal


----------



## rachyblue (15 July 2013)

A lot can happen in two weeks... only the people involved in the day to day care of a horse are in a position to comment on its health or lack thereof.

Have a bit of sensitivity people.


----------



## ruth83 (15 July 2013)

I have previously worked with Clancy. I do not know the exact circumstances surrounding him being PTS and have refrained from asking as the owners are clearly very distraught about the whole thing and it took one all her energy to simply say to friends that he had passed.
Usually I am not one for speculation BUT I wil lsay that this is a horse who DOES NOT box rest well, he becomes very highly strung and easily upset, damaging the stable and himself - especially if other horses are being worked or leaving the yard. Equally, he does not thrive in quiet parts of the yard. As has been said, he has had recurring lameness problems. At times this has required extended periods of box rest and turnout has not been physically possible (this teams horses winter out completely when on holiday so they are not averse to long term turnout where possible). If Clancy had gone considerably lame following his last appearance, with an issue which necessitated another substancial period of box rest, I can completely understand the decision to PTS. 

If you dig around, it is easy to find out that several of this teams previous champions have gone on to new careers when their showing days have been over - The Philanderer was in H&H only a week or so ago for his successes in his new dressage career.


----------



## pip6 (17 July 2013)

2 Weeks?

One day I put a feed in a field with a yearling, went to the next field (separated by electric) to feed another horse. I stood there the whole time second horse ate (5 minutes), collected the bowl then walk to the first field to get yearlings bowl. Yearlings leg was covered in blodd, where she had got her back legs over the fence then removed huge anounts of skin getting them back. Was massive injury, took 18 months to heal over fully. Could have ended very badly if it had got infected (thankfully never did despite all the dressing changes). It only took 5 mins, I was stood about 30m away & never heard a thing. This horse nearly ended it's life in 5 minutes, 2 weeks is a massive amount of time for things to change in.

Condolences to the owners, they always leave such a hole when they pass.


----------



## Orangehorse (17 July 2013)

Such a shame for a young horse.  

But if there is a prospect of a long time on box rest, with a horse that can't cope and with possibily a guarded prognosis, then I can understand an owner taking the PTS option.
Speculation, I know, in this case.


----------



## starryeyed (17 July 2013)

Very sad, he was truly a stunning horse. RIP Clancy.


----------



## FMM (17 July 2013)

My sister is the owner of Clancy, and if SHE decides she wants to talk about it, then this is her prerogative.  However, what I WILL talk about is our retired show horses.

Orlando - HOYS Champion RIding Horse late 90s retired to the field with Royal Heritage (another successful riding horse) and they spent many happy years together before finally being PTS (together, as they got to the point where they even had to share the same stable) in their late 20s early 30s.

Soldier Brave - HOYS Champion riding horse early 2000s, now in Wales leading a varied life

The Philanderer - HOYS champion late 2000s with one of our old grooms doing well on the dressage circuit - and even taken up hunting

Luke Sharpe - LW Hunter winner at HOYS 2000s who was kicked on the hock whilst on his winter holidays - went to an ex groom and hunted several seasons

Carntall - Show cob and worker - retired and ended up representing UK in para dressage - now doing RDA style bits and pieces in his mid 20s

Shahzan House - ex racer who is now with previous groom doing recycled racehorse classes

Sonny Jim - successful show cob who went to ex groom and now doing riding club activities

Robocob - HOYS champion show cob - field mastered for several season after he retired from the ring

Dandini - champion show cob who retired from the ring to take up pony club eventing

Several less well known who have stayed with us or gone out on loan.  Not a single one was PTS as they were all fit and healthy.

Please do not make assumptions based on a news report.  The only assumption you MAY make is that EVERY horse we have that needs vet treatment is given it with no thought to cost or time it may take to repair damage.  Whether this includes box rest or field rest.  We have some lovely horses and therefore there is NO rush for us to get a horse back into the ring until it is ready.  Please think about it if were one of YOUR loved horses.  We have several horses who are simply field ornaments - some because they are a little too contrary for ridden work, some waiting to mature, some because they may have little niggles that mean a working life is not for them.  

Our grooms as well as our family, are all devastated by the loss of this horse, and the horrid comments by people who clearly have dubious morals (as my thoughts would never in a million years come up with some of the reasons why our horse was PTS) have made a difficult time far, far worse.

Thank you to those people who have known me as a poster on this forum over the years and supported us.  I have met some of you and others had PM conversations discussing how they may improve their show horses - and I am shocked that some of those people can now criticise my family in this way.


----------



## *hic* (17 July 2013)

Our family's condolences to your family and all Comberton Clancy's connexions. We admired him in action. 

It should be evident to anyone who knows of your involvement with all your horses that such a decision would not have been taken it if were not the best possible outcome for the horse.

RIP Comberton Clancy


----------



## FMM (17 July 2013)

No - definitely FMM and not Dee O'Dorant!


----------



## Jesstickle (17 July 2013)

Aww FMM, I'm so sorry you've lost Clancy. It is bloody obvious to anyone who makes even the slightest effort to pay attention that your horses are all well loved, well cared for and that you won't have taken the decision lightly. 

My heart goes out to you all. I hope Clancy raises merry hell in the big pasture in the sky and that time goes some way to healing all your hearts


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 July 2013)

I'm so very sorry that people have said some quite frankly cruel things. 

I have no doubt that everyone involved with Clancy did their very best to get him sound. I'm very sorry for your loss.

RIP Clancy.





PS - the last line of J*A's post (Do you mind my asking, were you Dee O'Dorant?) is actually her signature and not part of her post. The new style forum has made things a bit confusing.


----------



## *hic* (17 July 2013)

Faracat said:



			I'm so very sorry that people have said some quite frankly cruel things. 

I have no doubt that everyone involved with Clancy did their very best to get him sound. I'm very sorry for your loss.

RIP Clancy.





PS - the last line of J*A's post (Do you mind my asking, were you Dee O'Dorant?) is actually her signature and not part of her post. The new style forum has made things a bit confusing.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, sorry for confusion, I've changed it now to a picture.


----------



## cptrayes (17 July 2013)

My condolences to the owners.

My advice to the owners would be to publish the cause of the lameness. Until you do, speculation will continue that the horse might have had issues caused by the amount of weight it is necessary for horses to carry to win at top level.  Speculation is running rife because you have not put the cause of his lameness into the public domain.

I know that you must currently be mourning the horse terribly, but I do think that it would be in your best interests to share more information, since the horse was so young and so much in the public eye and won nationally so recently.


----------



## Superhot (17 July 2013)

cptrayes said:



			My condolences to the owners.

My advice to the owners would be to publish the cause of the lameness. Until you do, speculation will continue that the horse might have had issues caused by the amount of weight it is necessary for horses to carry to win at top level.  Speculation is running rife because you have not put the cause of his lameness into the public domain.

I know that you must currently be mourning the horse terribly, but I do think that it would be in your best interests to share more information, since the horse was so young and so much in the public eye and won nationally so recently.
		
Click to expand...

Why should any owner have to make public on a forum the reasons why they've lost their beloved pet.  They didn't come on here to make this announcement, someone else did asking if it were true.  For pity's sake, many of you have had to make that dreadful decision. Was your first thought to make it public on this forum? No. You needed to come to terms with that decision and ultimately grieve for your loss before considering the feelings of people you don't even know...
Sincere condolences at this very difficult time.


----------



## Marydoll (17 July 2013)

Its nobodys business but the owners why this horse was put to sleep,  the role call of all the other horses who've went on to other things is admirable, but really not necessary,you dont need to justify yourself in any way.
Not being a showing buff, the first time i saw Clancy was the pic in the story in HH, he truly was a stunning horse, you must all be heartbroken, my thoughts are with you and all involved in caring for him.


----------



## Mariposa (17 July 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I watched the Lucinda Green video with him and thought what a beautiful horse he was. My heart goes out to you and the team, and RIP Clancy.


----------



## SO1 (17 July 2013)

I think there is a difference in that most people on here if they had a horse PTS it would not make H&H news and be publicised to large number of people via email, in a way that sparks public interest.

If people were not interested in top competition horses then riders/owners would not be able to get sponsorship deals or publicity through magazine articles etc.

I do understand and respect that people want privacy during a time of great sadness but I would also advise the owners of the horse to make a public statement with more information as by not doing so it could have a negative impact on their reputation or that of their producer or team as people start to speculate as to what went wrong. 

It looks like this thread has been read nearly 6,000 times so a lot of people are interested in what has happened and if the reason the horse was PTS is something most people can understand and relate to then it would nip this in bud before more people starting thinking that by not being transparent there must be something worth hiding, even if there is nothing to hide and it is all quite straightfoward and reasonable.

Unfortunately if people are in the public eye or famous there is going to be more interest and speculation, it happens to all sorts of people not just in the horse business.



Superhot said:



			Why should any owner have to make public on a forum the reasons why they've lost their beloved pet.  They didn't come on here to make this announcement, someone else did asking if it were true.  For pity's sake, many of you have had to make that dreadful decision. Was your first thought to make it public on this forum? No. You needed to come to terms with that decision and ultimately grieve for your loss before considering the feelings of people you don't even know...
Sincere condolences at this very difficult time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## burge (18 July 2013)

Horse and Hound article published today '  "These are very, very sad times," said Carol Bardo, who owned him jointly with Jackie Beathaam. She declined to elaborate on his problems'


----------



## weebarney (18 July 2013)

burge said:



			Horse and Hound article published today '  "These are very, very sad times," said Carol Bardo, who owned him jointly with Jackie Beathaam. She declined to elaborate on his problems'
		
Click to expand...

Strange.


----------



## Marydoll (18 July 2013)

Why do you think its strange ?


----------



## Tickles (18 July 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Why do you think its strange ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about weebarney but I can't think I've ever had a problem letting anyone curious (and even those not curious!) know about an animal of mine's illness/injury.

Obviously everyone feels differently about these things but by the time I've got to an 'able to mention it at all' stage (which presumably comes before making a comment to a H&H journo!) then I'd be fine with saying.

ETA: got chatting to one of my newish neighbours for the first time the other day now I'm on mat leave - all based on her dog having one of those bucket things around head to prevent to pulling out stitches. She was perfectly fine telling a strange pregnant lady what the stitches were for!

So, yes, I agree it it strange.

Know nothing of the horse/owners so wouldn't have a clue but assume it was PTS either for something controversial (and owners don't want to be part of public debate), PTS due to injury caused by management (and again owners are not wanting to debate safe fencing or whatever) or, quite possibly, PTS for something that should have prevented it winning a top showing class just a few days earlier (drugged to make sound (not necessarily a bad thing!)/judge might look like idiot type debates to avoid!).


Anyway, sad for horse as with any other.


----------



## teapot (18 July 2013)

So sorry FMM and the rest of the team


----------



## Marydoll (18 July 2013)

Tickles, im sorry ive not worked out how to quote yet, youve just stated you dont know anything about it or know the people, then went on to speculate about them and the horses care and not in a nice way   
I dont see anything wrong with keeping the reasons theyve pts their horse private, mabe they just dont want to talk about it to the whole world


----------



## *hic* (19 July 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Tickles, im sorry ive not worked out how to quote yet, youve just stated you dont know anything about it or know the people, then went on to speculate about them and the horses care and not in a nice way   
I dont see anything wrong with keeping the reasons theyve pts their horse private, mabe they just dont want to talk about it to the whole world
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely that.

Tickles, you also say that you have to get to a state where you are fit to mention it at all before commenting on your own animals. But you don't think that other owners might also need some time before they can do anything other than to say that they are very sad and decline to comment further when directly asked questions by the press?


----------



## FMM (19 July 2013)

Tickles.  Let's be quite clear.  Your post has caused a huge amount of unnecessary torment to the owners and grooms of Clancy.  Your speculative and offensive thoughts should have been kept to yourself.

May I say that my sister (who has two hearing aids and avoids using the phone for anything considered important) did NOT speak to the H&H reporter about Clancy and therefore could NOT say that she declined to comment.

This is a very distressing time for her and your ridiculous comments have made things so much worse. I don't know the reasons you have for your vitriolic attack - I have no idea who you are and neither does my sister.  Our yard has work experience students, liveries, vets, competition winners and any number of visitors coming in on a daily basis - often without warning.  If we did ANY of the things about which you have speculated, I am sure it would have been noted long before.

The fact that our horses are happy, fit, and after their showing careers go on to have long second careers in whatever sphere is deemed most appropriate should be given far more weight than your ill considered (and entirely without foundation) comments.


----------



## Capriole (19 July 2013)

Tickles said:



			Don't know about weebarney but I can't think I've ever had a problem letting anyone curious (and even those not curious!) know about an animal of mine's illness/injury.

Obviously everyone feels differently about these things but by the time I've got to an 'able to mention it at all' stage (which presumably comes before making a comment to a H&H journo!) then I'd be fine with saying.

ETA: got chatting to one of my newish neighbours for the first time the other day now I'm on mat leave - all based on her dog having one of those bucket things around head to prevent to pulling out stitches. She was perfectly fine telling a strange pregnant lady what the stitches were for!

So, yes, I agree it it strange..
		
Click to expand...

No it isnt  
My much loved horse died in 2009. When did I feel like discussing his death with nosy norahs, vultures, sticky beaks and the 'just plain curious'?  
Not at any point so far... probably never. 
My business is my business, not everyone wants to share the details with all and sundry. If you and your neighbour are happy discussing your business that's fine, but there's nothing strange about those who don't want to 
I don't get this attitude of entitlement people seem to have. None of us reading this forum are entitled to demand answers from the owners of the horse, and if that makes you jump to worst case scenario conclusions about an animals death, well that says more about you in my opinion.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 July 2013)

FMM said:



			My sister is the owner of Clancy, and if SHE decides she wants to talk about it, then this is her prerogative.  However, what I WILL talk about is our retired show horses.

Orlando - HOYS Champion RIding Horse late 90s retired to the field with Royal Heritage (another successful riding horse) and they spent many happy years together before finally being PTS (together, as they got to the point where they even had to share the same stable) in their late 20s early 30s.

Soldier Brave - HOYS Champion riding horse early 2000s, now in Wales leading a varied life

The Philanderer - HOYS champion late 2000s with one of our old grooms doing well on the dressage circuit - and even taken up hunting

Luke Sharpe - LW Hunter winner at HOYS 2000s who was kicked on the hock whilst on his winter holidays - went to an ex groom and hunted several seasons

Carntall - Show cob and worker - retired and ended up representing UK in para dressage - now doing RDA style bits and pieces in his mid 20s

Shahzan House - ex racer who is now with previous groom doing recycled racehorse classes

Sonny Jim - successful show cob who went to ex groom and now doing riding club activities

Robocob - HOYS champion show cob - field mastered for several season after he retired from the ring

Dandini - champion show cob who retired from the ring to take up pony club eventing

Several less well known who have stayed with us or gone out on loan.  Not a single one was PTS as they were all fit and healthy.

Please do not make assumptions based on a news report.  The only assumption you MAY make is that EVERY horse we have that needs vet treatment is given it with no thought to cost or time it may take to repair damage.  Whether this includes box rest or field rest.  We have some lovely horses and therefore there is NO rush for us to get a horse back into the ring until it is ready.  Please think about it if were one of YOUR loved horses.  We have several horses who are simply field ornaments - some because they are a little too contrary for ridden work, some waiting to mature, some because they may have little niggles that mean a working life is not for them.  

Our grooms as well as our family, are all devastated by the loss of this horse, and the horrid comments by people who clearly have dubious morals (as my thoughts would never in a million years come up with some of the reasons why our horse was PTS) have made a difficult time far, far worse.

Thank you to those people who have known me as a poster on this forum over the years and supported us.  I have met some of you and others had PM conversations discussing how they may improve their show horses - and I am shocked that some of those people can now criticise my family in this way.
		
Click to expand...

Lawks, you've rolled back the years for me with some of those names!

Condolences on losing your lovely lad, keep the memories x

And to those nasty vermin who are 'demanding' reasons - why the bloody hell should they? Its bad enough to come to a heartbreaking decision, let alone see vipers disecting 'possible' causes on a forum!

FMM - good luck for the rest of the season


----------



## Tickles (19 July 2013)

Wow! Been a long while since I managed to make such a controversial post and I didn't even intend to. Eek!

Certainly not intended in anyway as an 'attack' on anyone.

Was simply trying to think of reasons why people wouldn't want to say what had happened to their animal as it did seem very strange to me. I guess a lot of people are more private about veterinary treatment than myself and those I normally chat to.

In two minds about whether trying to clarify what I meant will cause more/less offence so please stop reading this post now if you think it will make things worse! 

Re: controversial reasons to PTS
There are plenty of threads on here with very divided opinions on what is/isn't the right time/condition to PTS for. Would seem reasonable to me to want to avoid being one of those.

Re: management
There is a thread on here atm about someone forgetting to shut their gate securely (fortunately all well with horses who got out). But obviously that sort of thing would be difficult to talk about.

Re: on-going lameness
If horse had an on-going condition causing lameness (which I think was mentioned somewhere) then it might make whatever judge(s) placed him look odd. Again, no implication that owners had done anything wrong in 'saving face' for someone.


----------



## Mithras (19 July 2013)

I'm just shocked that a horse I admired so much can be out competing successfully recently and then succumb so quickly.  And one way of dealing with shock is to ask questions.  Showing is a public activity, like racing, and racing connections are absolutely vilified for doing all sorts of things with their horses, or when one dies in training (never mind racing).  I'm not sure why showing is treated with kid gloves.  Its the sudden change from competing to being pts that I find has shocked me most, probably similar to how people feel when following a favourite racehorse which suffers a fatal fall during a race.

There is a reason for everything, and it stands to logic that there is a reason that Comberton Clancy was pts, and that there will also be a reason for not stating the cause.  Of course there is no duty on anyone to explain this reason.  But equally there is no duty for members of the public who have followed the horse competing in public not to speak about it, or demonstrate normal human nature in speculating on the reasons.

I am really sorry we won't be seeing this beautiful horse, with amazing charisma, again.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 July 2013)

I am sorry that the owners have lost their lovely horse if they don't want to say why it's up to them .
There are so any reasons that a horse who was working one day may be PTS the next it's almost pointless to speculate .
One of ours was looking  fantasic and on the top of his game on a Saturday and was PTS on the Monday having aggravated an old injury and was looking at another six months of box rest with the best out come being a semi sound field ornament . It was our buisness and our buisness alone I chose to PTS.


----------



## ozpoz (19 July 2013)

I am so sorry for the owner's loss of a beautiful animal. 
I feel very strongly that it is inappropriate to expect any owner who has just lost a loved animal, to elaborate on it's demise to virtual strangers. 
It is hard enough,FGS.


----------



## gunnergundog (19 July 2013)

FMM......it will be small consolation to you and yours but the hyenas were out for Louise Bell too a few years back when she sadly lost a number of horses in rapid succession.  What I am trying to say, is don't take it personally....to be honest, if I was you I would just ignore and not log on for a week or so.  It will soon die down and they will find others to focus their attention on.

It makes me sad when something like this happens as sometimes I am absolutely amazed by the kindness and thoughtfulness exhibited by strangers on a forum like this.  Other times, it leaves me cold and am amazed at the callousness exhibited.


----------



## angelish (19 July 2013)

i'm sorry for your loss 
i don't follow showing but had read a lot about this wonderful horse and i'm sure he will sadly missed


----------



## cptrayes (19 July 2013)

FMM said:



			Tickles.  Let's be quite clear.  Your post has caused a huge amount of unnecessary torment to the owners and grooms of Clancy.  Your speculative and offensive thoughts should have been kept to yourself.

May I say that my sister (who has two hearing aids and avoids using the phone for anything considered important) did NOT speak to the H&H reporter about Clancy and therefore could NOT say that she declined to comment.

This is a very distressing time for her and your ridiculous comments have made things so much worse. I don't know the reasons you have for your vitriolic attack - I have no idea who you are and neither does my sister.  Our yard has work experience students, liveries, vets, competition winners and any number of visitors coming in on a daily basis - often without warning.  If we did ANY of the things about which you have speculated, I am sure it would have been noted long before.

The fact that our horses are happy, fit, and after their showing careers go on to have long second careers in whatever sphere is deemed most appropriate should be given far more weight than your ill considered (and entirely without foundation) comments.
		
Click to expand...


FMM to be fair to Tickles, your sister placed the horse firmly and squarely into the public domain of her own free will and presumably enjoyed that massively while it was a positive experience.  

I am sorry that she lost the horse and sorry that speculation as to the cause of his death is hurting her. But the way for her to stop it is to accept that she made the horse 'public property' of her own volition and tell people what the cause of the recurrent lameness for which he was pts was.



PS The reporter had little need to actually speak to your sister to write 'she declined to elaborate on his problems' since it is perfectly clear from this thread, also in the public  domain, that the statement is 100% correct.


----------



## Maiko (19 July 2013)

cptrayes said:



			FMM to be fair to Tickles, your sister placed the horse firmly and squarely into the public domain of her own free will and presumably enjoyed that massively while it was a positive experience.  

I am sorry that she lost the horse and sorry that speculation as to the cause of his death is hurting her. But the way for her to stop it is to accept that she made the horse 'public property' of her own volition and tell people what the cause of the recurrent lameness for which he was pts was.



PS The reporter had little need to actually speak to your sister to write 'she declined to elaborate on his problems' since it is perfectly clear from this thread, also in the public  domain, that the statement is 100% correct.
		
Click to expand...

Good grief, you really are the depths! The horse was NOT "public property", he was privately owned by two very lovely people, who competed him in events that a small percentage  of equestrians enthusiasts take an active interest in. This doesn't give anyone the right to demand an explanation as to why he was PTS. 

Really, the Vulture Squadron on this forum should take up knitting, or some other interest, instead of badgering people who are incredibly distressed at the loss of a much loved horse.


----------



## cptrayes (19 July 2013)

Maiko said:



			This doesn't give anyone the right to demand an explanation as to why he was PTS. 

Really, the Vulture Squadron on this forum should take up knitting, or some other interest, instead of badgering people who are incredibly distressed at the loss of a much loved horse.
		
Click to expand...

No, but I do think it gives them the right to speculate about the horse's death just as they showed interest in his life.

The owner has no duty to answer to that speculation.

But if it is hurting her, then she either has to ignore it or answer the question, whichever she thinks will cause her least pain.

No one is badgering anyone on this thread. There is no obligation on anyone to open it and read it.


----------



## gunnergundog (19 July 2013)

Maiko said:



			Really, the Vulture Squadron on this forum should take up knitting.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, it would appear that there are plenty of 'tricoteuse' around abouts.


----------



## proudwilliam (19 July 2013)

Please can we bring this thread to an end.
Not only did Clancy suffer but now the Vulture Squadron are hanging the owners grooms and all connected to Clancy out to dry.
The VS probably have never lost a horse in tragic circumstances but like to speculate the reasons which is none of their affair.
I really can understand the grief and despair that all those connected with the beautiful horse are going through. I lost my show horse Diamond White in 2007 to a twisted gut and still today memories bring tears to my eyes.

So please please stop and let the connections grieve in peace.


----------



## YorksG (19 July 2013)

Capriole said:



			No it isnt  
My much loved horse died in 2009. When did I feel like discussing his death with nosy norahs, vultures, sticky beaks and the 'just plain curious'?  
Not at any point so far... probably never. 
My business is my business, not everyone wants to share the details with all and sundry. If you and your neighbour are happy discussing your business that's fine, but there's nothing strange about those who don't want to 
I don't get this attitude of entitlement people seem to have. None of us reading this forum are entitled to demand answers from the owners of the horse, and if that makes you jump to worst case scenario conclusions about an animals death, well that says more about you in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with this, I do wonder where the notion of privacy has gone! Some people are so convinced that their life has no validaty unless it is lived through social media, that they presume that everyone else is as shallow as them.


----------



## EllenJay (19 July 2013)

I am absolutely shocked at the attitude of some of the posters on this post.  It is absolutely no-ones business why a privately owned horse had to be PTS.  Anyone who has lost an animal - be it fish, hamster, dog, cat or horse needs any one to question their decision - they are heart broken enough without that.

By all accounts this was a very much loved horse and the "outrage" on this thread by certain individuals should be directed at animals that have never know any kindness.

Love and best wishes to the owners and carers of "Clancy" my thoughts are with you. xx


----------



## honetpot (19 July 2013)

What a fuss. People and animals that are loved all the time, in the last couple of years my mother died and I have had to have two horses PTs. Did I talk about it yes, was I upset yes, did I think peoples questions intrusive ,no as its human nature and with magazines and social media everyone thinks they know you. I had a man break into my house with an axe and what I was most surprised about was so few asked about, I live in a village and everyone knows of you but it never made the local papers.
 I am really sorry that their really lovely horse has died but today perhaps a lot of lovely horses have died, suddenly or not and some people will post on tributes on social media and that's their way of coping with the grief and loss Clancy's owners way is to keep it to themselves  and that's their prerogative buts its just human nature to ask why and not a witch hunt.


----------



## SmallHunter (19 July 2013)

It's not human nature it's nosey and insensitive.


----------



## honetpot (19 July 2013)

And that's very human. That's how we learn, yes its sometimes uncomfortable when they are talking about you, and I have had that. I would rather have someone say something to my face but that's because I am ' wonderfully northern'.


----------



## joeanne (19 July 2013)

FMM please pass my condolences on to your sister and Clancy's connections.

I am very sorry you and you family have been subjected to the kind of insensitive comments on this thread.


----------



## EllenJay (19 July 2013)

honetpot said:



			I am really sorry that their really lovely horse has died but today perhaps a lot of lovely horses have died, suddenly or not and some people will post on tributes on social media and that's their way of coping with the grief and loss Clancy's owners way is to keep it to themselves  and that's their prerogative buts its just human nature to ask why and not a witch hunt.
		
Click to expand...

This is completely a witch hunt, and as far as I can see totally unfounded.  The accusations of insurance fraud are so totally shocking it is unbelievable.  People claiming that the horse is "Public Domain" when it is so obviously a privately  owned horse, leaves me gobsmacked.  No-one on this forum has any rights to question anything that happened to Clancy unless he was badly treated - which is obviously not the case


----------



## WoopsiiD (19 July 2013)

I am totally shocked by the way 'grown' 'adults' have acted.
It is no one business but the owners why he was pts.
I'm 100% sure that it was a hard decision for them and not an easy one to make.
In the terms of injury-two weeks is a long time for things to happen.
Been there, done that with a pony who was shown at the Royal Welsh (does that make him public property)
Its not an obligation to make a comment for magazine.
They have lost a horse. I've PM'ed FMM in the past and commented on posts. I have never had the pleasure to meet yet but FMM has always been polite, open, willing to help and willing to 'share' her beautiful animals with the likes of you and me.
Why kick someone when they are already down?


----------



## hadfos (19 July 2013)

*Wanders in after substantial break* I see this place is still full of insensitive ****wits then!! *Wanders back out*


----------



## PapaFrita (19 July 2013)

joeanne said:



			FMM please pass my condolences on to your sister and Clancy's connections.

I am very sorry you and you family have been subjected to the kind of insensitive comments on this thread.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Toast (19 July 2013)

Wow. I thought HHO was going down the toilet but this thread takes it to a new low. The heat must have sent the keyboard warriors especially vile and thoughtless this evening.
FMM, condolences to all connected with this wonderful animal. Please don't let this disgraceful thread upset your sister any more. Perhaps ask admin to remove it. It must be bad enough to come to terms with without having this nasty insensitive speculation to deal with on top of it.


----------



## honetpot (19 July 2013)

Today on our local face book horse page it has been reported that a horse has been killed unfortunately not outright by  car, in the few hours that this has become known the speculation and accusations have been rife. This is a very small public incident but I bet the owners of the animal will be very upset about the animals death and the speculation about it.
 As I have said before we live in an age when we think we know people by social media and where as once gossip and innuendo would have been exchanged on the doorstep and would have circulated with streets it is now communicated over the internet, its the same gossip it just spreads further. I don't think people have changed that much its just the methods of communication that have changed. Lets face there is big money in gossip, magazines , whole programmes on tv which are mainly based on speculation, somebody watches them and buys them so there is a huge appetite for it.


----------



## Fii (19 July 2013)

Capriole said:



			No it isnt  
My much loved horse died in 2009. When did I feel like discussing his death with nosy norahs, vultures, sticky beaks and the 'just plain curious'?  
Not at any point so far... probably never. 
My business is my business, not everyone wants to share the details with all and sundry. If you and your neighbour are happy discussing your business that's fine, but there's nothing strange about those who don't want to 
I don't get this attitude of entitlement people seem to have. None of us reading this forum are entitled to demand answers from the owners of the horse, and if that makes you jump to worst case scenario conclusions about an animals death, well that says more about you in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Well said!!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (19 July 2013)

cptrayes said:



			FMM to be fair to Tickles, your sister placed the horse firmly and squarely into the public domain of her own free will and presumably enjoyed that massively while it was a positive experience.  

I am sorry that she lost the horse and sorry that speculation as to the cause of his death is hurting her. But the way for her to stop it is to accept that she made the horse 'public property' of her own volition and tell people what the cause of the recurrent lameness for which he was pts was.



PS The reporter had little need to actually speak to your sister to write 'she declined to elaborate on his problems' since it is perfectly clear from this thread, also in the public  domain, that the statement is 100% correct.
		
Click to expand...

Orrr, everyone could just mind their own business??


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (19 July 2013)

I have admired Clancy for many years when he was coming through the in hand ranks and was absolutely delighted to see him make a successful transition to ridden. He was a truly stunning animal and gave me a standard to aim for when producing my own horses (not that we will ever get there but good to have someone/body to look up to ) 

I too have lost my mare this week - she was put to sleep by my own choice as I felt her problems were too great to overcome. I have been forced to justify my choices to various people ( I would chose the word friend but some have proved this week that they definitely aren't ) - I know my mare better than anyone as Clancy's owners/riders/handlers know him better than anyone from the outside. I doubt that this has been a lightly made choice and they should be left to discuss what they want to be in the public eye and left to remember what a truly stunning animal who I am sure has brought them many hours of pleasure.


----------



## Happy Horse (20 July 2013)

I have just seen this thread.  I am so sorry for all the connections, he was a gorgeous boy.  Run free Clancy x


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (20 July 2013)

Having only just seen this I would like to echo those who have passed their condolences onto the owners of Clancy. He was simply stunning and must have left a huge hole in their lives.
As for some of the more unsavoury comments on here sometimes I really do wonder whether some people leave their sensitivity at the door when they enter this forum.


----------



## Clodagh (20 July 2013)

I am very sad to hear about CC, he was a gorgeous horse.

I haven't read all the comments on here but I do think there is no reason why people shouldn't ask what was wrong with him, nosey or curious it is a human trait. I wouldn't say asking 'why' was offensive. He was in the public eye and therefore the public are interested in him.


----------



## Capriole (20 July 2013)

Maybe read all the comments, then you will see what comments people have thought offensive.


----------



## Clodagh (20 July 2013)

I have read all the comments and really don't see anything that offensive? I agree with cptrayes in all of hers tbh. I see people speculating about why and a lot of people getting very hysterical and overexcited about those specualtions!

If the owners decline to say why then people will assume the worse, and in showing the worse is usually laminitis. That may be completely wrong and off base but...I think therefore I am.

I have no intention of being offensive either, but why don't they just say!


----------



## zigzag (20 July 2013)

If people follow a horse whether its showing, eventing racing etc, and the horse suddenly dies/PTS , people are going to ask why.


----------



## JenJ (20 July 2013)

And people are entitled to ask why. However they are not entitled to an answer as those affected are entitled to privacy.


----------



## Marydoll (20 July 2013)

zigzag said:



			If people follow a horse whether its showing, eventing racing etc, and the horse suddenly dies/PTS , people are going to ask why.
		
Click to expand...

And let them ask, but then after asking, also accept the answer. The owners choose not to say, its their choice, but for people to then speculate and rumour monger in an attempt to force people to give information to "shut them up" thats really as low and hurtful to the owners and grooms


----------



## quirky (20 July 2013)

Very sorry to hear of the loss of Clancy, what an upsetting time for everybody close to him and his owner.

I'm also very sorry to see the distasteful speculation but unfortunately it isn't the first time it has happened on here and sadly it probably won't be the last


----------



## D66 (20 July 2013)

I wasn't going to contribute to this thread, I think the owners are probably upset enough without having to read unpleasant speculation, but.
Last night I picked up a copy of H&H's review of the year 2012, a paragraph under his photo said he had lameness issues before last year's Royal international and HOYS.  So not so sudden after all.


----------



## showingmadfilly (20 July 2013)

I think it's disgusting how unknowledgable people are acting! I've had my fair share of lameness issues resulting in the poor horses being put down. Two were related and had OCD which many of you may know will make them on off lame for a very long time but there comes a time when you need to let them go. Another had a broken pastern caused through racing.... Again was fine one minute and not the next and came to a point where it was coming to winter and I either kept her through the winter and she suffered or I let her go after a great and joyful summer. None of them were very old and all were loved dearly but as owners it's our responsibility to know what's best.

Maybe he had such a great last few shows and they thought ok time to let him go in this gorgeous sun.... (Just a thought I know nothing of the situation)

Suppose what I'm getting at is its not anyone's place to judge and the insurance comments wow your low who said that! Had a horse recently insured who went for bone scans which showed a degenerative condition and they refused to pay up £2,500 down the line so it's sick you even imply they would do this to him just for money.

Utterly sick of reading comments about those points and like I said to someone who hadn't lost before who judged me..... You wait till your in that position and someone judges you. Year later they lost one and suddenly they were very different.


Rest in peace a one in a million horse and best wishes to his grieving owners.


----------



## SO1 (20 July 2013)

I am not surprised people are interested. I am sorry the owners feel sad by what is being said but as they are sucessful and well known people are going to be interested in what happened. If the same thing had been reported about Valegro or a famous eventer or SJ there would be the same reaction, speculation and curiousity.

I doubt very much it was anything to do with insurance payments. If the owners feel they are unable to share any information about the condition then that is their decision and they should not be bullied into revealing what went on, however by doing this they will need to accept that people may  speculate on what has happened (including those who have not commented on this thread) and this might cause them some upset.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (20 July 2013)

*SO1*Most sensible post on here. 

When people follow a horse's progress, it's natural to hope that all is well. Indeed, if Valegro or Uthopia became ill/retired, I'm guessing many people would be interested, not from noseyness but from genuine concern or sadness.

I'm so sorry for the loss of such a magnificent horse and hope those who cared for him are ok. Sad times.


----------



## Tickles (20 July 2013)

Indeed.

And for those preaching about privacy, well, any (UK-based) human's cause of death is a matter for public record so it does seem a bit silly making all this fuss about keeping secret how a horse came to be PTS.

Speculation and curiosity is normal - how many of us have chosen to never read a Shergar story?


----------



## cambrica (20 July 2013)

Tickles said:



			Indeed.

And for those preaching about privacy, well, any (UK-based) human's cause of death is a matter for public record so it does seem a bit silly making all this fuss about keeping secret how a horse came to be PTS.

Speculation and curiosity is normal - how many of us have chosen to never read a Shergar story?
		
Click to expand...

Really ? And I bet your bottom dollar you wouldn't dare ask face to face with the owners ! It is non of your business...full stop!
I can't imagine how the owners must feel reading this post whilst coming to terms with their loss. I've lost many horses over the years but luckily they have been aged which although heartbreaking it is easier to come to terms with but to lose a young horse in it's prime. My thoughts are with them.


----------



## Marydoll (21 July 2013)

Tickles said:



			Indeed.

And for those preaching about privacy, well, any (UK-based) human's cause of death is a matter for public record so it does seem a bit silly making all this fuss about keeping secret how a horse came to be PTS.

Speculation and curiosity is normal - how many of us have chosen to never read a Shergar story?
		
Click to expand...

Theyre entitled to their privacy regarding this, and anyone with any compassion and respect would give them it you are entitled to nothing, so deal with it.


----------



## mulledwhine (21 July 2013)

I don't know him or even know who he was, all I know is I feel for his owners , terribly sad


----------



## Tickles (21 July 2013)

cambrica said:



			Really ? And I bet your bottom dollar you wouldn't dare ask face to face with the owners !
		
Click to expand...

Actually I mentioned in my first post on this thread that I asked ("Oh, did she have to have stitches for something?" or similar) on the first occasion of meeting a neighbour with dog-with-bucket-on-head-thing. So, yes, I'd probably ask anyone who happened to have just lost a domestic animal something along the lines of "Oh, he was young, that is a shame. What was the problem?"

Not a question of 'daring' to ask. Would just regard it as normal. 

I tend to ask/be asked about my exotics when I take them to the vets... and OH has been chatted up on a
the train taking one of them. As in it is so totally normal to ask about peoples' animals girls will use it as an excuse to get talking to a 'single' guy. So, yeah, if it wasn't for this thread it wouldn't have even occurred to me not to.

Doesn't mean it is anyone's business. Just not usually a huge secret. And when there is (real or imagined) secrecy around a high-profile death (think Lady Di, JFK, ...) there is plenty of speculation.


----------



## cambrica (21 July 2013)

Tickles said:



			Actually I mentioned in my first post on this thread that I asked ("Oh, did she have to have stitches for something?" or similar) on the first occasion of meeting a neighbour with dog-with-bucket-on-head-thing. So, yes, I'd probably ask anyone who happened to have just lost a domestic animal something along the lines of "Oh, he was young, that is a shame. What was the problem?"

Not a question of 'daring' to ask. Would just regard it as normal. 

I tend to ask/be asked about my exotics when I take them to the vets... and OH has been chatted up on a
the train taking one of them. As in it is so totally normal to ask about peoples' animals girls will use it as an excuse to get talking to a 'single' guy. So, yeah, if it wasn't for this thread it wouldn't have even occurred to me not to.

Doesn't mean it is anyone's business. Just not usually a huge secret. And when there is (real or imagined) secrecy around a high-profile death (think Lady Di, JFK, ...) there is plenty of speculation.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes there's asking politely as in "oh my what happened" and then there the more sinister speculation suspecting secrecy mainly from people in la la land!


----------



## cptrayes (21 July 2013)

cambrica said:



			Well yes there's asking politely as in "oh my what happened" and then there the more sinister speculation suspecting secrecy mainly from people in la la land!
		
Click to expand...

Is the speculation not inevitable if the answer to ' oh my what happened' is 'I'm not going to tell you' ??? 

 For me, this speculation is inevitable in this situation because it is so *very* unusual for the owner of the horse not to be prepared to say what was wrong with it.


----------



## Zero00000 (21 July 2013)

Maybe the owner is just too upset over loosing the horse and is not READY to speak about it just yet!! Not unusual in my eyes, or maybe there was an ongoing issue and the horses didn't come right/became worse and the owner feels she let the horse down and again isn't ready to speak about it, again, not unusual, some people are not so keen to share their downfalls with people, I for one, don't have an issue with sharing, but I completely understand peoples reasoning behind wanting to keep things to themselves and out of the public eye, thinking that something is wrong or out of place just because someone doesn't wish to share is simply ludicrous, 

Too much is put into the public eye and when someone wishes to keep stum about their happenings it is frowned upon!!! 

Back to the real world... not everyone has to share everything with anyone!! 

So sorry for your loss, its a day I worry about everyday of owning horses, condolences to all who knew and played a big part in CC life, he will obviously be missed by many people


----------



## PucciNPoni (21 July 2013)

No matter what the owner has to say, there will always be someone on these forums or IRL who "knows better" on how to fix it, how to deal with it, other solutions yadda yadda yadda.  Why set themselves up for a debate on the horse's welfare when they perhaps felt this was the right thing for that horse at the time?  The fact that this thread has gone for several pages of posts speaks volumes.  Sad day to ever have to lose a horse - especially one so bright and young. Even sadder when there are that many people bickering over it.


----------



## Patterdale (21 July 2013)

Cptrayes, tickles etc - why not just get a life?? Have a bit of sodding tact. 

The owners have just lost their horse - making a press release to satisfy busybodies like you is probably not top of their priority list. 

It's none of your business and you have no right to know about their private affairs, any more than they do to know about yours. 

Oh and whoever compared him to JFK and Lady Di made me lol. It's a horse. A beloved horse, who went lame and was PTS. 
Why isn't that enough for you? What do you want, itemised vet bills?

Shocking and disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Capriole (21 July 2013)

There is nothing wrong with asking the question once, and if an explanation is declined to keep on asking is a basic lack of good manners, imo.


----------



## cptrayes (21 July 2013)

Zero00000 said:



			thinking that something is wrong or out of place just because someone doesn't wish to share is simply ludicrous
		
Click to expand...


I don't think it's ludicrous in this case. The horse has lived almost his entire life bang slap in the public eye, showing at high level.

There is at least one serious welfare issue in the showing world and a refusal to  state what the horse was put down for is bound to raise eyebrows.

I have never before known the owner of a nationally famous horse which died young at the height of its career not tell its followers what it died of. Can anyone else name one?

When the forum sections were revamped recently I asked TFC for a Rainbow Bridge section for people to pay tribute to dead horses. 

The only thing 'wrong' with the speculation about this horse, I believe,  is that there is no option but to mix it with condolences once the first question has been raised by some one. I will ask again for a Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Patterdale (21 July 2013)

Cptrayes - YOU may not see what is wrong with what you're saying, but everybody else does. 
Doesn't that tell you something?

Disgracefully insensitive.


----------



## palo1 (21 July 2013)

I hardly ever post here but, having read with great sadness that CC had been put down I have followed this thread.  For me, it seems very unusual that his owners and connections haven't given a simple and honest explanation of what has happened to a major star.  As another poster has said, if it were Valegro or Big Star or another very famous and much loved horse, there would be a great deal of interest and having CC in the public eye does result in considerable public interest.  That is the nature of competitive sport at the top level and show horses have very loyal supporters who love to see their careers develop and horses win.  I feel that it would make it much easier for everyone if the owners and connections simply made a very brief statement; all this speculation must be very difficult for them to bear at such a sad time.  I can't imagine the decision to have Clancy put down was in any way easy and having lost horses over the years in a number of different and always very sad circumstances, when questioned I have always found it best to be brief and honest; people tend to respect that, even if they personally believe that another course of action might have been possible.  The other thing is, that as another poster has commented, a number of showing horses seem to be lost at an early age and there are welfare concerns in showing - it seems horribly undignified to tar Clancy and his owners and connections with some kind of welfare question if that is not appropriate - yet that is exactly what people who don't know of him and his connections may think when such a young horse is lost; a simple honest statement from them would stop all this distressing public speculation and allow everyone to move on and for Clancy's owners to have some space.  This is certainly a problem that people who have their horses in the public eye have to accept and deal with.


----------



## quirky (21 July 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I have never before known the owner of a nationally famous horse which died young at the height of its career not tell its followers what it died of. Can anyone else name one?
		
Click to expand...

Negretto.

It may be common knowledge due to gossip but I don't thing Carl ever put a statement out. Well, not one that gave any details, which is what some people seem to want here.


----------



## monkeybum13 (21 July 2013)

So sorry to read this, thought are with connections.


I cannot believe some of the idiotic comments made on here. It is really unnecessary. I had my mare PTS just over a month ago and received some horrible comments on facebook about it. Why some people can't keep their opinions to themselves at such a distressing time is beyond me. 

FMM, I wish you luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 July 2013)

quirky said:



			Negretto.

It may be common knowledge due to gossip but I don't thing Carl ever put a statement out. Well, not one that gave any details, which is what some people seem to want here.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean ? It was widely reported. Hardly gossip. As was the demise of Donnersong and Giorgione. 

I just feel its unfortunate that the lack of a brief statement has fuelled speculation. Perhaps those who wonder what happened are actually the ones with the most compassion.


----------



## Marydoll (21 July 2013)

I think theres a big difference between i dont want to talk about it, and im not going to tell you. Its obvious the owners dont want to talk about it, sad that others, complete strangers who feel theyve a right to know, so push for info. Its sad that SOME of those who feel theyve a right to know, draw and voice their own conclusions, and in a very negative or nasty way, in what can only be a motive of, put enough nasty speculation out there, then to get the rumour monkey off there back, force the owners to put out a statement . How sad to be put through this after losing their lovely young horse.


----------



## quirky (21 July 2013)

horserider said:



			What do you mean ? It was widely reported. Hardly gossip.
		
Click to expand...

That depends on what you think you know


----------



## cptrayes (21 July 2013)

Marydoll said:



			How sad to be put through this after losing their lovely young horse.
		
Click to expand...

It is necessary to open a device and make several keystrokes to read a forum. No one is being 'put through' anything except by choice. The sad thing is that TFC is flat refusing to give us a section where owners could safely go and pick up supportive condolences. 

If you want to see that happen, anyone,  then please put a posting on my Rainbow Bridge thread.


----------



## joeanne (21 July 2013)

cptrayes said:



			There is at least one serious welfare issue in the showing world and a refusal to  state what the horse was put down for is bound to raise eyebrows.
		
Click to expand...

You are really starting to cross the line.....
1stly the horse was known to have lameness issues. Things CAN and DO change quickly in some cases. I suppose if his shoes were removed and he was fed a barefoot diet that would have saved him eh?
2ndly, to imply there may have been welfare issue? Oh my word shame on you lady....shame on you! There are welfare issues the world wide over, in all diciplines....but to infer this horse may have been one purely because his owners and connections refused to comment ? Good grief I may have just heard it all.
And as Patterdale says, the owners declined to offer a reason for Clancys destruction. So that would say to me its none of your damned business.....its NOT your right to continually badger, pester and demand.
You are deplorable. Totally deplorable!
2ndly the


----------



## Ladyinred (21 July 2013)

cptrayes, you are losing a lot of supporters over your behaviour in this thread. Judging by your attitude I doubt that bothers you one iota, but I will still suggest you climb down from your soapbox now whilst you still have a few remaining shreds of dignity and integrity.

Condolences to all concerned with the daily care, production and management of this wonderful horse.


----------



## charlie76 (21 July 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			cptrayes, you are losing a lot of supporters over your behaviour in this thread. Judging by your attitude I doubt that bothers you one iota, but I will still suggest you climb down from your soapbox now whilst you still have a few remaining shreds of dignity and integrity.

Condolences to all concerned with the daily care, production and management of this wonderful horse.
		
Click to expand...

 Why does it matter to any one why the horse was put down, the decision of whether to put a horse to sleep is that of the owner only. It doesn't matter why and to be honest it's no one else's business. 

Lameness issues can be managed to some extent but some times the management reaches a point where it no longer works or is fair to the horse. 

I had a horse with lameness issues , feet issues, I managed him for two years, he won several hunter classes including second place in a HOYS qualifier whilst having his issues managed. I took each day as it came, when he was good I would compete him, but they bad days starting out weighing the good ones despite my best efforts to get him sound. 
I turned him away for a year to see if he came right, he didn't, almost a year to the day I put him down. 

Reading this thread ,looking at the comments from some posters, there is a serious lack of compassion and certain people need to wind their neck in!


----------



## doriangrey (21 July 2013)

Who is Comberton Clancy and what is the big deal?


----------



## gunnergundog (21 July 2013)

charlie76 said:



			Reading this thread ,looking at the comments from some posters, there is a serious lack of compassion and certain people need to wind their neck in!
		
Click to expand...

Hear! Hear!  In my experience in life though, if you wait long enough, what goes round, comes round.  Some people may do well to bear this in mind.


----------



## appylass (21 July 2013)

I have only just 'heard' about this post and I simply wanted to give my heartfelt condolences to FMM, your sister and all Comberton Clancy's connections, such a sad loss of a beautiful horse, and one who was clearly very much loved. I enjoy FMM's posts and the over riding impression I get is that all the horses she has connections to are deeply important to her.

Rest in Peace Comberton Clancy.


----------



## Maesfen (21 July 2013)

Some of you on here make me sick to be on the same forum as you with your vile comments and inuendos.   FTR, any owner can put down their horse without giving anyone else a reason and it is no business of others so wind your necks in..

Condolences to his owners, friends and grooms; he was a wonderful horse.


----------



## 'S'teamed (21 July 2013)

hadfos said:



			*Wanders in after substantial break* I see this place is still full of insensitive ****wits then!! *Wanders back out*
		
Click to expand...

yup...and CPTrayes is still top of the list

wanders back out with Hadfos


----------



## Amaranta (21 July 2013)

cptrayes said:



			It is necessary to open a device and make several keystrokes to read a forum. No one is being 'put through' anything except by choice. The sad thing is that TFC is flat refusing to give us a section where owners could safely go and pick up supportive condolences. 

If you want to see that happen, anyone,  then please put a posting on my Rainbow Bridge thread.
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real??

If the name of your dead horse was the title of a thread are you telling me that you would not open it?

You are behaving in a despicably insensitive manner, successful show horse or not, the owners are not obliged to share any information with you, no matter how many times you keep digging.  Have some empathy will you, the poor owner is devastated enough without *****s like you rubbing salt into an open wound.

FMM I am so sorry for your loss, I am also so very sorry that the words of a few moronic imbeciles are causing more hurt.


----------



## WoopsiiD (21 July 2013)

Ok, so if this had been posted in your 'Rainbow Bridge' section you would have acted with more dignity and grace instead of acting like a cock?


----------



## Amaranta (21 July 2013)

WoopsiiD said:



			Ok, so if this had been posted in your 'Rainbow Bridge' section you would have acted with more dignity and grace instead of acting like a cock?
		
Click to expand...

We still need a like button on here


----------



## WelshD (21 July 2013)

This thread was posted as a shocked tribute to this wonderful horse. there was no call for contraversy or questions. Any thread that pays tribute to a horse should not be subject to this sort of thing. I agree with the above poster - this is a Rainbow Bridge thread and its location in the forum is irrelevant. People should have some tact and be able to control themselves. Every aspect of a top show horse's life is obsessed over in order to make them great and contrary to popular belief they are nearly all much loved pets these people spend day in day out with their horses - its so unfair to keep pushing for answers when the owners just want to grieve


----------



## Lady La La (21 July 2013)

WoopsiiD said:



			Ok, so if this had been posted in your 'Rainbow Bridge' section you would have acted with more dignity and grace instead of acting like a cock?
		
Click to expand...

Class


----------



## cambrica (21 July 2013)

gunnergundog said:



			Hear! Hear!  In my experience in life though, if you wait long enough, what goes round, comes round.  Some people may do well to bear this in mind.
		
Click to expand...

I think thats just happened courtesy of WhoopsiiD & Amaranta !


----------



## 'S'teamed (21 July 2013)

**snigger**

Just you wait, CP will be button pressing and playing the "I am hurt and offended" card ...but calling her a Cock is Genius, Wooopsie...LMFAO


----------



## joeanne (21 July 2013)

'S'teamed said:



			**snigger**

Just you wait, CP will be button pressing and playing the "I am hurt and offended" card ...but calling her a Cock is Genius, Wooopsie...LMFAO
		
Click to expand...

Very "nail on the head" though......


----------



## MrsMozart (21 July 2013)

Wow.

Read some of this thread, sadly more than enough 

Reminded me why I spend less time here.

Someone has lost their horse. Show some flaming respect.


----------



## honetpot (21 July 2013)

You know something how ever much you disagree with someone's opinions calling them names is not a very adult form of communication, its even frowned on in the school yard.


----------



## Arizahn (21 July 2013)

Sorry for the sad news, best wishes to those left behind. Absolutely nothing wrong with PTS if needed and no one is owed an explanation that didn't actually own the horse.


----------



## neddynesbitt (21 July 2013)

Jaysus....what an insensitive bunch some of you are!!! I had so many people nosing about when my poor boy went lame. When my vet came to examine him, they were conveniently skipping out the box next door, then when we moved to the vets car to speak they suddenly needed to check the oil & water on their car. It makes my blood boil that you feel you can have an opinion on whether a horse should have been PTS or not.

I don't care what you say that is what this is about!! You are just frustrated because you don't know the exact reasons he was PTS. If the poor owners were to release a statement giving the reasons then there would be many of you who would then start to 'Preach' that if they'd done things differently (YOUR WAY) then he would still be alive.

I really don't give a damn if I offend any of you heartless bunch of witches!!

I had the opposite problem to CC's owners in that everyone had an opinion regarding my horse (they said to shoot him and get another that was upto the job of being my daughters competition horse)  I took advice from my vet plus vets at Rossdales and Bell Equine (who are fantastic by the way) He was no longer able to be a competition horse but could hack however; after having a funny 5 mins in the field one day he was crippled  He had been sound upto this point but the 5 mins tipped the balance and he couldn't even walk properly & was dragging his left hind and 8/10th lame in front too. I made the call to the vet and he was PTS aged 10 years old.

What I'm trying to say is that my boy had ongoing lameness issues for 2 years prior to being PTS which improved to soundness to hack & do the odd show which absolutely no problems but, that one day of looning in the field was enough to render him in great pain & it wasn't fair to put him through another 7 months of boxrest that I made the decision to end his misery.

It has been stated that CC had ongoing lameness issues and maybe the same thing happened? I had a long discussion with my vet when he was first diagnosed & we both agreed that quality rather than quantity of life was the right thing for him. He adored his shows and I wasn't going to make him stay at home & be bored for the rest of his days just so he could stay alive that little bit longer. He loved every minute of his life and I was absolutely devastated to make that decision and it wasn't taken lightly (or I would have had him shot and replaced him with a horse who could compete with my daughter!!)

Give the owners a break for gods sake!!!!


----------



## Spring Feather (21 July 2013)

My condolences to you (FMM), your sister and all who worked with Clancy.  He looked like a very grand horse and I'm sure you'll all have fond memories of him.  I don't know whether he was one of your special horses but if he was then you are all likely feeling quite raw about him being gone from your lives now.

One of my most treasured horses died a few months ago and although I have never had any qualms about telling anyone the cause of her death, that is my prerogative to talk about her.  Just as it's your prerogative to not discuss Clancy.  I don't have the media or public 'fans' however; were I to have that sort of baggage in my life, I would say why the horse was put down, but that's me and we're all different.


----------



## Bedlam (22 July 2013)

doriangrey said:



			Who is Comberton Clancy and what is the big deal?
		
Click to expand...

This needs a like button. Talk about a storm in a teacup.

As I understand it a 'famous' show horse has been pts because of longterm lameness issues. I have every sympathy for the connections because losing a horse -  any horse - is the absolute pits.

But then we have some people asking why the horse was pts. If the horse was 'famous' then that's quite understandable. 

I actually think that any forum 'bullying' has been towards the people justifying the perfectly reasonable 'what happened' question. The people on their high horses on this thread are those posting about insensitive people are just because a connection posted saying how upset they are about it all.

Well of course the connections are upset. We all understand that and have the utmost sympathy.

But you cannot and should not vilify people for asking what happened. 

In my uneducated showing mind it does cause me to wonder how a horse can have long term lameness issues and still win numerous championships as is apparently the case. Questioning this does not make me a bad person - I would like to be educated and am very open to this if someone could let me know. I know that Red Rum had lameness issues and they found a way to manage it very well - so it obviously can be done and was done in this case.

The 'no comment' response to what was the final straw in this horse's veterinary history was bound to provoke speculation. Forgive me if you all think I'm hard hearted and group me with the poor forum members who have been pounced on in this thread for being cruel and heartless - I disagree with the majority on that and tend to think that most posters would also like to know the details but would like to be seen to be taking the moral high ground.

Of course it is the owner's business and nobody else's. Of course it is.

At some point Valegro, for example, will be pts or die. If Charlotte & Carl say 'no comment' then I just hope that every single one of you respects their right to be left alone to grieve in peace without any speculation about what may or may not have ultimately caused his demise. 

Odd thing this HHO.


----------



## WelshD (22 July 2013)

Firstly - people were upset by some posts before the connection posted
Secondly - this is a tribute thread. There is already a post elsewhere on the forum asking about show horses that have died and there is nothing to stop someone adding another thread speculating the reasons should they feel it is really necessary -  but no people chose to debate the issue on this thread. Yes people will ask questions but there are ways to put it and places to put it


----------



## Bedlam (22 July 2013)

WelshD said:



			Secondly - this is a tribute thread.
		
Click to expand...

Is it? Sorry - in that case I've posted on the wrong thread.


----------



## WelshD (22 July 2013)

Bedlam said:



			Is it? Sorry - in that case I've posted on the wrong thread.
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong. Only the OP can confirm  for sure but I dont think for a minute they intended to invite contraversy 

I am not against people asking questions but its a special sort of tactless to think that this is the place to do it


----------



## Foxford (22 July 2013)

Condolences to the owner and all connections, he was a stunning animal.

Unfortunately it is simply human nature to be curious about things and if the reason is not forthcoming it will lead to speculation.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 July 2013)

My condolences to FMM and her sister and anyone else involved with Comberton Clancy. 


Personally this thread have made me think of when for example Jade Goody died, that time someone did start an own new thread, separate from the R.I.P. thread, and she still got several replies telling her how insensitive or inappropriate she was, by saying that (as I recall it) Jade Goody had asked about if it was mother's day yet, and when told that it was, had said something about that she could now die, just before she died. Problem was, that that was *not* what the new thread's OP had said, what she had said, was that she did not like the way some reporters wrote about Jade Goody's death, making it sound as if she had asked if it was mother's day yet, and when told that it was, had said something about that she could now die, just before she died.

So it doesn't always help to start a new thread on a subject, and say what they want to say on that thread, because the ones who think that what they say are insensitive or inappropriate, might also read that thread and reply on it too.


Basically my point is that when it comes to threads about dead persons or horses etc., it seems to me as if many persons have very strong opinions about what is suitable and appropriate for both themselves and others to say and not, which leads to a bigger risk for that people will misunderstand each other, and a bigger risk for that people will be upset over what others might say, or how/were they say it. Death is a subject that brings out strong feelings. 

I'm not okay with everything that has been said on this thread, but that goes for both sides of the argument.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 July 2013)

This is nasty. The bullying and attacks on members shows the forum at its worst. Have some respect. Calling people abusive names is shameful and those purporting to be respectful, are probably the least. 


FWIW. When my most special horse died, the disposal man's reaction on seeing her, was to gasp and say,' What a beautiful horse, what on earth happened to her ?'
 I often think of his reaction, it was honest, compassionate and human. My horse _was_ beautiful and the man was puzzled as to why such a healthy looking horse had been euthanized. He acknowledged that she was special with that question and I was touched.
 I was not offended by his concern, why would I be ?


----------



## Marydoll (22 July 2013)

horserider said:



			This is nasty. The bullying and attacks on members shows the forum at its worst. Have some respect. Calling people abusive names is shameful and those purporting to be respectful, are probably the least. 


FWIW. When my most special horse died, the disposal man's reaction on seeing her, was to gasp and say,' What a beautiful horse, what on earth happened to her ?'
 I often think of his reaction, it was honest, compassionate and human. My horse _was_ beautiful and the man was puzzled as to why such a healthy looking horse had been euthanized. He acknowledged that she was special with that question and I was touched.
 I was not offended by his concern, why would I be ?
		
Click to expand...

 But thats you your reaction horserider, others may react differently.
Had you been to upset to talk, or simply didnt want to because it was to painful to do so and the man kept pushing and asking, im sure you'd have felt differently.
Fwiw i also think the personal insults are uncalled for


----------



## guido16 (22 July 2013)

My condolences to all concerned with cc. 
For those of you who have shamed HHO on this thread, get back under your stones.

FMM, tell your sister to ignore them, they clearly are not worth bothering about. I know I won't be in future.


----------



## zigzag (22 July 2013)

Bedlam said:



			This needs a like button. Talk about a storm in a teacup.

As I understand it a 'famous' show horse has been pts because of longterm lameness issues. I have every sympathy for the connections because losing a horse -  any horse - is the absolute pits.

But then we have some people asking why the horse was pts. If the horse was 'famous' then that's quite understandable. 

I actually think that any forum 'bullying' has been towards the people justifying the perfectly reasonable 'what happened' question. The people on their high horses on this thread are those posting about insensitive people are just because a connection posted saying how upset they are about it all.

Well of course the connections are upset. We all understand that and have the utmost sympathy.

But you cannot and should not vilify people for asking what happened. 

In my uneducated showing mind it does cause me to wonder how a horse can have long term lameness issues and still win numerous championships as is apparently the case. Questioning this does not make me a bad person - I would like to be educated and am very open to this if someone could let me know. I know that Red Rum had lameness issues and they found a way to manage it very well - so it obviously can be done and was done in this case.

The 'no comment' response to what was the final straw in this horse's veterinary history was bound to provoke speculation. Forgive me if you all think I'm hard hearted and group me with the poor forum members who have been pounced on in this thread for being cruel and heartless - I disagree with the majority on that and tend to think that most posters would also like to know the details but would like to be seen to be taking the moral high ground.

Of course it is the owner's business and nobody else's. Of course it is.

At some point Valegro, for example, will be pts or die. If Charlotte & Carl say 'no comment' then I just hope that every single one of you respects their right to be left alone to grieve in peace without any speculation about what may or may not have ultimately caused his demise. 

Odd thing this HHO.
		
Click to expand...


THIS needs a like button.


----------



## irishcob (22 July 2013)

Good grief, I started this thread as I'd heard a rumour about Clancy being PTS, and wanted to clarify it if was true, and if so to pass on my condolences to his owners and connections on the loss of such a lovely horse.

I had no idea that this would become such a insensitive and hurtful thread for the owners at what must be a difficult time for them.  Surely we can all respect their right not to want to talk about it?  Please please let's leave them to grieve in peace.


----------



## PercyMum (22 July 2013)

Firstly, I am so, so sorry to CC and all who were connected with him and hope they come to terms with their very sad loss.

With regard to the informing 'why' the horse was put down, I think its a very personal decision, to which there are no rights or wrongs.  I recently lost my very, very special horse.  There was a long thread on here where I openly sought peoples advice and support.  I could not have got through it without them and their concern was touching and very moving.  When I lost him, despite the heartbreak, I posted on here that he had gone and why.  It broke my heart into a million pieces to do it and took me about 40 minutes to write as I could not stop crying BUT I did it because lots of lovely kind people were genuinely concerned about him, and most touchingly , me.   I felt that it was the right thing to do to let everyone know. And Murph was in no way a top level superstar (except to me).

Now, the connections of CC do not HAVE to tell anyone their business and we should respect that BUT it would be polite (is that the word I am looking for?  I'm not sure...) to let all those know who are concerned for the connections and the late horse what has happened. However, they should not be obliged to at all.  Either way, their decision should be respected and there is no place for unpleasant speculations.

FWIW, I don't think there have been that many unpleasant speculations, more musings on here.  I agree with MrsMozart for those who have made them - show some flaming respect.  Equally, I don't think calling each other names is really appropriate now, uis it?  Or are we back at primary school?!


----------



## WoopsiiD (22 July 2013)

At anytime did CC's owner ask anyone to contribute to his upkeep?
Did they ask anyone to pay his vets bills?
Did they ask anyone to pay his class fees?
Did they ask anyone to make any financial contribution?
NO....
So why do people feel they have a Cod given right to know what he had for breakfast and why he was pts?
I'm not apologising, I believe that certain members acted like cocks. 
The poor people have lost a horse, a friend and a companion and some idiot starts asking if it was down to a welfare issue. 
How bloody dare they.


----------



## Baggybreeches (22 July 2013)

WoopsiiD said:



			At anytime did CC's owner ask anyone to contribute to his upkeep?
Did they ask anyone to pay his vets bills?
Did they ask anyone to pay his class fees?
Did they ask anyone to make any financial contribution?
NO....
So why do people feel they have a Cod given right to know what he had for breakfast and why he was pts?
I'm not apologising, I believe that certain members acted like cocks. 
The poor people have lost a horse, a friend and a companion and some idiot starts asking if it was down to a welfare issue. 
How bloody dare they.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! I am sure the people commenting on this thread (in particular someone like cptrayes, with 'above average' experience) have never had to make that decision, I know for a fact that I would do the same as CC's connections. The horse was no more public property that my horse (or Valegro or Big Star!). If you want a say and an opinion in how a horse is kept put your hand in your pocket and buy a share.
I also think H&H's reporting (the language used in the article) was at best insensitive and at worst sensationalist.


----------



## PercyMum (22 July 2013)

Baggybreeches said:



			Exactly! I am sure the people commenting on this thread (in particular someone like cptrayes, with 'above average' experience) have never had to make that decision, I know for a fact that I would do the same as CC's connections. The horse was no more public property that my horse (or Valegro or Big Star!). If you want a say and an opinion in how a horse is kept put your hand in your pocket and buy a share.
*I also think H&H's reporting (the language used in the article) was at best insensitive and at worst sensationalist*.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree - I think this is what has sparked all the speculation.  The language used makes it sounds like there something untoward happening.  Didn't FMM say that nobody had actually spoken to H&H?  In which case the 'declined to comment' line is totally untrue and I would be very cross if I were CC's owners etc.

Poor people.


----------



## Amaranta (22 July 2013)

WoopsiiD said:



			At anytime did CC's owner ask anyone to contribute to his upkeep?
Did they ask anyone to pay his vets bills?
Did they ask anyone to pay his class fees?
Did they ask anyone to make any financial contribution?
NO....
So why do people feel they have a Cod given right to know what he had for breakfast and why he was pts?
I'm not apologising, I believe that certain members acted like cocks. 
The poor people have lost a horse, a friend and a companion and some idiot starts asking if it was down to a welfare issue. 
How bloody dare they.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you, I still maintain that FMM should ignore the imbecilic comments of someone with nil empathy and absolutely no compassion.


----------



## benson21 (22 July 2013)

WoopsiiD said:



			At anytime did CC's owner ask anyone to contribute to his upkeep?
Did they ask anyone to pay his vets bills?
Did they ask anyone to pay his class fees?
Did they ask anyone to make any financial contribution?
NO....
So why do people feel they have a Cod given right to know what he had for breakfast and why he was pts?
I'm not apologising, I believe that certain members acted like cocks. 
The poor people have lost a horse, a friend and a companion and some idiot starts asking if it was down to a welfare issue. 
How bloody dare they.
		
Click to expand...

ABSO-BLOODY-LUTELY!!!!!  What difference does it make to any of us on here why he had to be PTS.  Is it going to make any difference to what any of us do with our horses?  No, I doubt it.
When benson died I wanted to talk about it, in my own time, which everyone on here was kind enough to give me. But in the end, its none of any of ours business, so can I suggest we all just butt out!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (22 July 2013)

Condolences to all connected, a stunning horse taken too soon.xx

RIP Clancy


----------



## Amymay (22 July 2013)

Often people won't give reasons for destruction for the simple reason that some will question the reason why - believing the owner to be uncaring or lacking knowledge. 

I've been in that situation - and believe me, to be called a  'murderer' is devastating.  So whilst speculation may be rife as to the reason why this horse was destroyed,  the answer will be less dramatic or surprising than people think.  And of course is no one's business. 

This horse was not in the public domain, it was merely a show horse well known in those circles for his success. 

What he most definitely was, however,  was a well loved member of the family who will be greatly missed


My condolences to his connections.


----------

